# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته شيمی(تمامی گرایش ها)

## ebi2018

*
معرفی رشته شيمی(تمامی گرایش ها)


ديباچه:


شيمي  علم اتم‌ها، پيوندها و مولكول‌ها است. دانشي كه مي‌تواند خواص ماده،  چگونگي تغييرات و شيوه توليد آنها را از هسته اتم گرفته تا كهكشان‌ها بررسي  كند و رشته‌ شيمي، رشته‌اي است كه به پرورش متخصصاني مي‌پردازد كه با  مطالعه و تحقيق و آزمايش به ابداع و نوآوري پرداخته يا فرآورده‌هاي شيميايي  را كنترل مي‌كنند. اين رشته در سطح كارشناسي  به بررسي‌ و مطالعه‌ اجمالي‌ تركيب‌، ساختار و ويژگي‌هاي‌ ماده‌ و همچنين‌  كنترل‌ آزمايشگاهي‌ فرآيندهاي‌ شيميايي‌ مي‌پردازد. رشته‌ شيمي‌ داراي‌ دو  بخش‌ علم‌ شيمي‌ و صنايع‌ شيمي‌ است‌ كه‌ علم‌ شيمي‌ به‌ عنوان‌ يكي‌ از  علوم‌ پايه‌ زيربناي‌ علوم‌ مختلفي‌ همچون‌ بيولوژي‌، بيوتكنولوژي‌،  پزشكي‌، دندانپزشكي‌، داروسازي‌ و رشته‌هاي‌ متعدد مهندسي‌  است‌. اما صنايع‌ شيميايي‌ عبارت‌ است‌ از صنايعي‌ كه‌ در آنها واكنش‌  شيميايي‌ انجام‌ مي‌گيرد؛ يعني‌ اقسام‌ مواد اوليه‌ تبديل‌ به‌ محصولات‌  جديد مي‌گردد كه‌ خواص‌ اين‌ محصولات‌ تا حدودي‌ با مواد اوليه‌ متفاوت‌  است‌. رشته‌ شيمي‌ داراي‌ دو گرايش‌ محض‌ و كاربردي‌ است‌ كه‌ در گرايش‌  محض‌ مبناي‌ كار، علم‌ شيمي‌ است‌ و دانشجو درباره‌ چهار گرايش‌ اصلي‌ علم‌  شيمي‌ كه‌ عبارتند از:
شيمي‌آلي‌، معدني‌، تجزيه‌ و شيمي‌  فيزيك‌ دروسي‌ را مطالعه‌ مي‌كند. اما در شيمي‌ كاربردي‌، دروس‌ پايه‌  شيمي‌ كمتر مطالعه‌ مي‌شود و دانشجو يكسري‌ از دروس‌ مربوط‌ به‌ مهندسي‌  شيمي‌ مثل‌ اصول‌ صنايع‌ شيميايي‌ و تصفيه‌ آب‌ و فاضلاب‌ را مي‌گذراند.  مي‌توان گفت كه فارغ‌التحصيل شيمي محض در شروع يك فعاليت صنعتي نقش دارد  چرا كه راه‌كارهاي تئوريك ساخت يك ماده را ارائه مي‌دهد و سپس يك  فارغ‌التحصيل شيمي كاربردي طراحي نيمه‌صنعتي ماده موردنظر را ارائه مي‌دهد.


توانايي‌هاي‌ لازم‌ :


"شيمي؛  يعني حفظ كردن صدها فرمول، عدد و رقم" بسياري از دانش‌آموزان چنين تصوري  نسبت به شيمي دارند. زيرا حجم مطالب كتاب شيمي دبيرستاني زياد و فرصت تدريس  محدود است و به ناچار دبيران و محصلان به جاي تحليل و استدلال مفاهيم به  سوي مسائل ذهني و حفظي كشيده مي‌شوند در حالي كه شيمي تلفيقي‌ از  مهارت‌هاي‌ ذهني‌ و استدلالي‌ است‌ و اگر كسي‌ بخواهد در اين‌ رشته‌ موفق‌  گردد، بايد در هر دو زمينه‌ توانمند باشد و حتي‌ مي‌توان‌ گفت‌ كه‌ قدرت‌  استدلال‌ بيش‌ از قدرت‌ حافظه‌ در اين‌ رشته‌ اهميت‌ دارد. دانشجوي‌ شيمي‌  لازم‌ است‌ در دروس‌ رياضي‌، شيمي‌ و فيزيك‌ قوي‌ باشد و رشته‌ شيمي‌ را  دوست‌ بدارد، يعني‌ از مطالعه‌ درس‌ شيمي‌ لذت‌ ببرد و خسته‌ نشود. گفتني  است كه رشته شيمي از بين داوطلبان گروه رياضي و فني و علوم تجربي دانشجو  مي‌پذيرد. البته برخي از دانشگاه‌ها و مراكز آموزش عالي فقط از گروه آزمايشي علوم‌تجربي دانشجو مي‌پذيرند.

موقعيت‌ شغلي‌ در ايران :


تعدادي‌  از فارغ‌التحصيلان‌ شيمي‌ جذب‌ صنايع‌ شيميايي‌ مختلف‌ مثل‌ صنايع‌ رنگ‌  سازي‌، چرم‌ سازي‌، پتروشيمي‌، مواد غذايي‌، لوازم‌ بهداشتي‌ و آرايشي‌  مي‌شوند و در بخش‌ آزمايشگاه‌هاي‌ كنترل‌ كيفيت‌ محصولات‌ شيميايي يا واحد  توليد آنها كار مي‌كنند. هر كارخانه‌اي‌ كه‌ داير شود، در بخش‌ كنترل‌  كيفيت‌ كالاهاي‌ ساخته‌ شده‌ نياز به‌ يك‌ شيميست‌ دارد. همچنين‌ در تمام‌  صنايع‌ احتياج‌ به‌ فارغ‌التحصيلان‌ شيمي‌ داريم‌ تا مواد اوليه‌ را با  توجه‌ به‌ استانداردهاي‌ جهاني‌ بررسي‌ كرده‌ و ردّ يا قبول‌ بكنند. گفتني‌  است‌ كه‌ فارغ‌التحصيلان‌ اين‌ رشته‌ توانايي‌ تغيير و تبديل‌ بر روي‌  مواد خام‌ را دارند و به‌ ياري‌ همين‌ توانايي‌، تعداد زيادي‌ از  فارغ‌التحصيلان‌ اين‌ رشته‌ كارگاه‌ها‌ يا كارخانه‌هاي‌ شيميايي‌ كوچك‌ يا  بزرگ‌ داير كرده‌ و در كار خود نيز موفق‌ بوده‌اند.
درس‌هاي‌ اين‌ رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصيل‌:


دروس‌ مشترك‌ در گرايش‌هاي‌ شيمي‌:


رياضي‌  عمومي‌، فيزيك‌ پايه‌، شيمي‌ عمومي‌، معادلات‌ ديفرانسيل‌، شيمي‌ آلي‌،  شيمي‌ تجزيه‌ ، شيمي‌ تجزيه‌ دستگاهي‌، شيمي‌ فيزيك‌، شيمي‌ معدني‌، زبان‌  تخصصي‌ شيمي‌، كاربرد طيف‌سنجي‌ در شيمي‌ آلي‌، جداسازي‌ و شناسائي‌  تركيبات‌ آلي‌، مباني‌ كامپيوتر و برنامه‌نويسي‌، روش‌ استفاده‌ از متون‌  علمي‌ شيمي‌، كارگاه يا شيشه‌گري.

دروس‌ تخصصي‌ گرايش‌ شيمي‌ محض‌:


اصول‌ صنايع‌ شيميايي‌، شيمي‌ آلي‌ فلزي‌، مباني‌ شيمي‌ كوانتومي‌، گرافيك‌ و نقشه‌خواني‌، شيمي‌ فيزيك‌ آلي‌، طيف‌سنج‌ مولكولي‌.

دروس‌ تخصصي‌ گرايش‌ شيمي‌ كاربردي‌:


كارگاه‌  يا شيشه‌گري‌، گرافيك‌ و نقشه‌خواني‌، اصول‌ محاسبات‌ شيمي‌ صنعتي‌، شيمي‌  صنعتي‌، كارآموزي‌ تابستاني‌، گزارش‌نويسي‌ و سمينار، اصول‌ تصفيه‌ آب‌ و  پساب‌هاي‌ صنعتي‌، خوردگي‌ فلزات‌. (بسياري‌ از درس‌‌هاي اين‌ رشته‌ همراه‌  با آزمايشگاه‌ است‌.)

منبع : پرتال دانشگاهی

*

----------

